# Newcomer



## datsun200sxguy (Jul 11, 2014)

Hey guys I'm Taylor. I recently bought a 1982 Datsun 200SX S110 aka Datsun Silvia for $500 recently. IT currently has over 200,000 miles on it. I need to restore its body badly as it is rusting out around the fender wells, and some in the floorboard. Its engine runs decently but would run best with a good tune up. I recently ran into problems with the FS5W71B 5 speed manual transmission having issues as the other day I accidentally grinded it into 3rd and now 3rd won't go in and just grinds, and 5th acts like its not there, I believe it might either be shifting cable related, Synchros, or gear related. Not sure Until I get under the car to start looking if there even is shifter cables. 

This car uses the same transmission from the 1980-1982 Datsun 280ZX so I might be able to salvage one from a junkyard somewhere possibly. Before the tranny started having issues it ran like a great sports car should minus the engine requiring a tune up. I plan to do a full restoration but I require a shop that will allow me to park my vehicle there and restore it on my own, or with their help. the body is what requires the most attention, and I believe I'll have to find a S110 donor and unweld its rear quarter panels and its front fenders to replace my rusty ones.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

it does not use shift cables.. if the slave & mc are in good shape, its probably sincros, keep us up-dated on your progress!
and Welcome!!!


----------



## datsun200sxguy (Jul 11, 2014)

I've toyed with the clutch a little and double clutched it to get 3rd and 5th to react normal again, and has been working good now so far. I'm curious if this transmission would benefit from a drain and refill of its fluids? Other than that I've gotten in contact with a guy in Georgia, USA that has dozens of these cars lying around. I'm gonna speak to him and see if I can get a donor body for my transmission, and motor as it would be more cost effective to get a vehicle that does not require as much interior, and exterior work as these cars are hard enough to come by. Mine would require extensive rear quarter panel reconstruction, and floor board repairs, as with interior work. He did mention a car exactly like mine with 59,000 miles on it, which I shall see if he is willing to sell it.


----------

